# Snes9x and controller woes.



## Donut9 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and have a problem haha. 

Anwyay, I have been getting a huge cravings to go back and replay all the old school SNES RPGs that I used to love, but my SNES is broken 

I downloaded snes9x and some roms and everything installed fine. I borrowed a Microsoft Sidewinder gamepad off of my friend, plugged it in, and began playing Final Fantasy 2. Beautiful.

The power went out, and went I turned on the mac again, the gamepad wouldn't register in the config window. I restarted. Same thing. 

I installed everything on my girlfriend's iMAc and everything worked fine. I plugged it back into my mac a week or so later and it worked again. the next time I turned it on, the gamepad no longer registered. I REALLLLY want to play these games, and don't want to have to get a PC to do it. 

I also downlaod GamePadCompanion and the controller would not show up in there either.

Any idea what the problem is? 

I am using a Mac Pro quad 2.66 GHz, 4 GB RAM, running OSX 10.5.7, and have tried snes9x 1.51 and earlier versions, and also BSNES with no luck. Please help

thanks in advance,

Donut9


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 11, 2009)

Try resetting the SMC:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1806


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 11, 2009)

Plus buy an UPS if your power is not yet into the 21 First Century yet.


----------



## Donut9 (Aug 11, 2009)

ElDiablo, thanks, I'll try that.

Satcomer, you are missing the point. The power outage isn't the cause of the problem, it was the first time I noticed it. It happens randomly whenever I turn off my computer.


----------



## Donut9 (Aug 14, 2009)

Resetting the SMC didn't do anything.

Anyone have any other ideas? 

I swear macs are cursed when it comes to anything gaming related.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 14, 2009)

Plus Reset Your PRAM to see if that helps.


----------



## fryke (Aug 14, 2009)

Donut9 said:


> Satcomer, you are missing the point. The power outage isn't the cause of the problem, it was the first time I noticed it. It happens randomly whenever I turn off my computer.



If you first noticed it after the power outage, there's NO WAY for you to know that the power outage isn't at fault. The opposite is the case: It seems that could very _well_ be the root of the problem. A power outage can, for example, send too much power through your USB ports and fry (or semi-fry) some cable or circuit.


----------



## UmarOMC (Dec 31, 2009)

Choose About This Mac... from the Apple menu, then click more info. System Profiler will launch with a lot more detail. Go to the USB selection and see if the pad registers at all.


----------

